# A1, A3 or A1/A3 Mix Usage????



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

So after doing the research and putting figures together, the wife is happy and has given me the go-ahead to open up my own shop.

Because of the size and shape of the unit available (1100 sq ft), the amount of footfall and the size of the town, we are actually opening two business, as such, in one.

One half will be the coffee shop, seating roughly 20. Menu will mostly be pre-prepped wraps, panini's, cakes etc. Nothing cooked to order, only prepped in the morning and heated up when ordered if needed.

The other half will be home ware, mostly interior stuff (things women like!).

I've been asked by the estate agent to put forward my proposal for the lease, but I'm undecided if I need to put in there that the lease is dependant on getting A3 use. Mostly because I don't know if I require it with what I am doing. I have called the relevant council, but the lady I spoke to wasn't sure, saying it depends how much of the shop would be used. She said it would be best to put in the pre-application for which I have to pay 25% (about £95) of the total planning fee, but I really don't want to do this if I don't have to as you can probably imagine.

In theory only about 30-40% of the whole unit will be used for seating once you take out the retail part and the toilets and small kitchen.

Has anyone on here ever had a similar situation or have any experience of it? I will obviously do it if I have to, but time and money is not something I wish to waste

Thanks in advance


----------



## onemobo (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm in a similar boat as you as I'm looking to do a similar thing soon. You will need a3 but think you can get away with it for 2 years until you need to 100% have it


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I've put in a pre-application for planning to the council to find out. The estate agent is wanting a three year break clause, so I couldn't afford to gamble on using it without it forth years then not get it.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

I think is been more than 2 years now since your post, did you apply for an A3 in the end?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> I think is been more than 2 years now since your post, did you apply for an A3 in the end?


Using A1. Queried it with the council and they were a bit vague. The person implied that it should be fine and that councils were starting to be leaner with businesses due to how the high street is going. Due to expanding, I'm considering changing to A1/3 mix under the town and country planning order 2016 to reduce the risk of issues occurring


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> Using A1. Queried it with the council and they were a bit vague. The person implied that it should be fine and that councils were starting to be leaner with businesses due to how the high street is going. Due to expanding, I'm considering changing to A1/3 mix under the town and country planning order 2016 to reduce the risk of issues occurring


I will add, we do not do any cooking, just make paninis and sandwiches which can be warmed up on the griddle


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm not planning to do any cooking either - at least not on the first phase (my place will mostly be a tea house serving some prepackaged cakes/biscuits) and the responses I'm getting from council (and other sources) are mixed. As far as I know the 2 years exception works only for places that are up to 150m2, no?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> I'm not planning to do any cooking either - at least not on the first phase (my place will mostly be a tea house serving some prepackaged cakes/biscuits) and the responses I'm getting from council (and other sources) are mixed. As far as I know the 2 years exception works only for places that are up to 150m2, no?


Yeah, trying to get a straight answer from them isn't easy! That is correct, up to 150m2, but that's a fairly big space?


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, it is. I can't afford a larger one for now anyway







I was only double checking.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Just thought I'd post here as well, I know it's an old thread but this might help someone searching on this topic in the future.

Anyway, I run a hybrid shop as well, I'm predominantly a shop (handmade crafts, ceramics etc) and art gallery, but I've also got a coffee bar as we're next to a commuter train station and well I really wanted to be able to drink tasty espresso all day, rotate some single origins and have an outlet for our roastery.

The unit is A1 (well based on it previously being a shop) and I've had no issues. But I don't do any food or have any seating, just takeout. Speaking to the council it does seem to be a grey area but the advice I've had is that as long as it's ancillary to something else (the shop) I'm ok. It seems some seating would also be fine as well (but then you need to consider if you need a loo), I think difficulties could arise when it becomes for all intents and purposes a predominantly *sit in* cafe or does hot food prep etc, although I haven't looked into the food side much as we don't do it. I've also since met other business owners who run sit in coffee shops and shops as A1, councils can be flexible and as long you don't go out your way to break rules you should be ok.

To anyone reading this in the future, good luck! Before I opened a read a lot of worrying (and exaggerated) info related to the above on some business sites and forums etc, but your best bet is have a decent conversation with the council or other local businesses as it differs by area. Also be honest with yourself, are you trying to do a cafe as A1 or are you genuinely looking for a mixed shop/some coffee concept. (If you have a google there are examples of cafes as A1 only as well, again it differs by the approach in each council area).

Ah, and read up on permitted development rights as well, as mentioned above if it's of a certain size and not a listed building you could be onto a winner if you do decide to move from A1 > A3.


----------

